# 2021 MAJEK 25 EXTREME



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS NEW MAJEK IS ONE OF THE LAST 2021 MODELS BEFORE PRICE INCREASE HURRY AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF SAVINGS THIS CHARCOAL GREY HAS*
_**STOCK NUMBER MJ25-237
**TANDEM ALUMINUM TRAILER WITH MAG WHEELS
**BLACK IBEAM TRAILER
**TWO TONE HULL COLOR
**6 S/S CLEATS
**LLEBROC BUCKET SEATS
**POWDERCOATED ALUMINUM
**ATLAS 10" JACKPLATE
WILL BE POWERED WITH YAMAHA F300XCB MOTOR $ 81,125.00 PLUS TTL*_
*CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER TODAY 361-758-2140*


----------

